# Therma-rest Blankets?



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

My sleeping pad is a Thermarest NeoAir XLite:

NeoAir XLite®

I'd like to get a down quilt/blanket to use with it so I can put the insulation where it matters most and save myself some weight/size. For this to work I need a blanket that will attach to the pad somehow so it doesn't get thrown off at night or vent all my warm air.

Thermarest offers such a beast:

Therm-a-Rest® Alpine Blanket: Light, Packable Down Blanket.

Does anyone know of other options that would connect to the pad?

Anyone actually used the Thermarest blanket?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Following up on my question:

- reviews I've found of the Therm-a-rest blanket have been good
- REI sells the Alpine blanket and there is a 20% sale on
- another good option is enLIGHTened EquipmentenLIGHTened equipment


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I use a Big Agnes bag (Horse Thief SL). It's got no insulation on the bottom of the bag and a sleeve on the bottom for the pad.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been considering a zpacks sleeping bag, it lacks the attach to the pad feature, but it looks like a contender.
I also considered the nunatak quilts. They look pretty cool and they are light, but not cheap.
Nunatak Quilts and Superlight Backcountry Blankets, Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

At the moment the TR Alpine Blanket long is $208 US at REI with free shipping in US. Considering the TR lifetime warranty and REI's customer service it's the most attractive option to me paired with a set of $10 adhesive snaps that fasten to the pad.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Since it's somewhat related:
I have a Thermarest Tech Blanket. It's a synthetic for very warm nights/liner/traveling. The large comes in at 1.8 pounds. It compresses really small. I use it predominately as a travel blanket but also a liner to make my main bag warmer. I have used it alone with a thin 1/2 pad, and lots of clothes comfortably at around 45 degrees. I wouldn't go lower than that. 

I have a similar one from Kelty (discontinued) that is the same weight but much warmer and way cheaper.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

+1^. I have the tech blanket also and rally like it down to about 45-50 degrees F.


----------



## Montana Rider (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm revamping my bike-packing gear list, trying to shed some weight & bulkiness...

Anyways, I found these two sites seem to have high quality "top quilts", I went with the Hammockgear 20 degree with 2 more oz of insulation for about $230...

enLIGHTened EquipmentenLIGHTened equipment
Hammock Gear


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Just following up on my post. I bought a TR Alpine Blanket in May and used it this summer for bikepacking trips a link to my full review is below.

http://vikapproved.wordpress.com/2013/10/26/therm-a-rest-alpine-blanket-review/

Coles Notes Version:

- great concept
- poor execution [amount of down & baffle design]
- was not warm enough for BC summer camping use
- returned to REI
- will buy another quilt of a better design and warmth


----------

